# Lost Hearing Aid: Deso- Range Creek



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

I lost a right side hearing aid at the main Range Creek Camp. Kind of a needle in a haystack but thought I'd put this out there. 

Thanks


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer. Those suckers are pricy.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

that is a huge bummer, here is a long shot idea.

If you can talk to someone going in that might have access to a RECCO avalanche receiver they might be able to use that to find it.

I know this is a super long shot, but worth a try.

Good luck


----------



## Granite (Dec 2, 2012)

I know someone launching tomorrow. Ill ask them to look around for it.


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

jamesthomas said:


> Bummer. Those suckers are pricy.


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

Yup!! Worth more than my car.


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

stinginrivers said:


> that is a huge bummer, here is a long shot idea.
> 
> If you can talk to someone going in that might have access to a RECCO avalanche receiver they might be able to use that to find it.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

Interesting- Any back country skiers putting on the next few weeks?

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet there is. There was a thread on here about a Deso trip that was open with a bunch of ski resort types going. I don’t recall the dates but it’s worth a thread search for sure.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, totally crazy what those sob’s cost. How long will the battery last?


----------



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

I just stayed at Range Creek two nights ago. We didn't see anything but we weren't specifically looking for it.


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

jamesthomas said:


> Yeah, totally crazy what those sob’s cost. How long will the battery last?


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

Had the battery door open so the battery was disconnected


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

We launch in a week, I'll try to check for you. I'm guessing the avalanche transceiver wont find it if the battery is out - but I do have a regular beacon if it somehow helps the search (not for RECCO)


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Huntarrr a standard avalanche beacon will not find this as those work on a specific frequency to find another beacon working on the same frequency, where as a RECCO device sends out a specific signal which reflects back from a reflector or diode to the hand held unit. I have heard of patrollers finding hearing aids with these.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Even if the unit is not powered up? Interesting.


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

huntarrr said:


> We launch in a week, I'll try to check for you. I'm guessing the avalanche transceiver wont find it if the battery is out - but I do have a regular beacon if it somehow helps the search (not for RECCO)


I appreciate the effort. I think I lost it on the south side beach of the main Range Creek camp.

Thanks


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

canoa said:


> I appreciate the effort. I think I lost it on the south side beach of the main Range Creek camp.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry- North side beach or upper river side. Thank you


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Storm the beach you buzzards. This could be legendary lost and found success. It would be very cool to pull this off.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Heh??


----------



## GrizDave (Nov 20, 2020)

I lost one on the Big Hoke a couple of years ago. 
home owners loss of personal property will cover them
Check to see they are under warranty mine was and warranty covers loss for a $250 deductible 
In both cases be prepared for a good laugh with the agent


----------

